# I want to be myself



## ggrasy. ソフィー

Hi ! Can you please help me with the correct translation for this phrase : “I want to be myself ”
It’s for my first tattoo 
Thank you!


----------



## gengo

If you want to be yourself, why is your first tattoo in a foreign language in which you are not fluent?     Ironic.

The English expression is difficult to translate into Japanese.  Literally, it would be 自分になりたい, but that sounds strange.

Maybe you could explain exactly what you are trying to convey here.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

自分らしくありたい


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 自分らしくありたい


I have to disagree with that.  The English expression is very common, and uses a simple, ordinary construction.  The above Japanese is much more formal, and I have never heard anyone say it.

The OP needs to tell us exactly what nuance is to be conveyed.  A tattoo is permanent, so it should be right.


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

How about
自分でありたい


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

gengo said:


> I have to disagree with that.  The English expression is very common, and uses a simple, ordinary construction.  The above Japanese is much more formal, and I have never heard anyone say it.
> 
> The OP needs to tell us exactly what nuance is to be conveyed.  A tattoo is permanent, so it should be right.


I'm surprised to see your reply a little bit.
It's a popular (and maybe cheap) set phrase among native speakers.
"自分らしくありたい" - Google Search

”自分らしくあれ" - Google Search

"自分らしくあるために" - Google Search

I think my advice is a typical, formal, and written one for tattoos, even though I'm strongly against tattoos.
And I'm not surprised that you haven't heard anyone say it. It's a written expression.
I may be surprised that you haven't read it if you're a native speaker.

(Oops, sorry, I cross-edited with #7)


Katzuhiko Minohara said:


> How about
> 自分でありたい


Sounds unnatural and weird.


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I'm surprised to read this a little bit.
> It's a popular (and maybe cheap) set phrase among native speakers.
> 
> I think my advice is a typical one for tattoos


Well, I have to admit that I'm far from being an expert on Japanese tattoos.  What I meant was that "I want to be myself" is something that a person might say in a normal, casual conversation, but I don't recall ever hearing a native Japanese speaker say this in a similar situation.  Maybe it's because "being yourself" is more of a Western concept than a Japanese one (出る杭は打たれる, and all that).

It seems that ggrasy isn't interested enough to provide the additional context I requested, so I will bow out of this thread for now.


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

確かに　自分らしくありたい　を最初に読んだ時
それでいいんじゃないと思いました。
伝えたい意味はそれだから。

I want to be myself
を直訳すると
自分でいたい

逆に　自分らしくありたいを　英語に直訳すると
～らしく　の部分を無理やり入れようとすると
I want to be very me
に変わるので

そこがゲンゴさんに引っかかったのではないかと思いました。

結局　簡単に訳すと
自分らしくありたい　でいいですね。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Katzuhiko Minohara said:


> 確かに　自分らしくありたい　を最初に読んだ時
> それでいいんじゃない*か*と思いました。
> 伝えたい意味はそれだから。
> 
> I want to be myself
> を直訳すると
> 自分でいたい　*（→　*I want to *stay* myself, or I want to *keep being* myself, IMHO.*)*





Katzuhiko Minohara said:


> 逆に　自分らしくありたいを　英語に直訳すると
> ～らしく　の部分を無理やり入れようとすると
> I want to be very me (→ I want to be who I am, or I want to be just like myself, IMHO.)
> に変わるので
> 
> そこがゲンゴさんに引っかかったのではないかと思いました。(→ I think he is concerned about the correct/intended meaning of the English sentence "I want to be myself" because the original poster was Russian, who was a non-native English speaker.)
> 
> 結局　簡単に訳すと
> 自分らしくありたい　でいいですね。(→I think so.)


  I think your Japanese is great.


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

ソラティドーベルマンさん
せっかくなので、be動詞について語ってくれますか。
質問が有ります。

I want to* be* myself
私が試してみた訳は
自分で*いたい　*

ところが、自然には聞こえなく、
*いる*の部分が次のように聞こえる
I want to *stay* myself
自分が*ある場所にいたい*
自分自身が*ある様子でいたい*

I want to *keep being* myself
自分で*あり続けたい*

自分で*いたい*には
自分としての存在感で生き続けて行きたいの様な
いる　exist  の意味合いには聞こえないでしょうか。

自分らしくありた
I want to *be* who I am
私は、自分が誰であるかという事で*ありたい*
I want to *be* just like myself
ちょうど私自身みたいで*ありたい*

ゲンゴさんの言葉で
I want to* be* myself
Literally, it would be 自分に*なりたい*
I want to *become* myself
I want to *turn* myself
おそらく、今までは　何かの妨げによって
自分らしく生きて行くことが出来なく
あるいは、何かが　妨げようとしている
今後　自分が持つ　個性や良い所を　生かしていきたい
あるいは、悪い所を注意されたくない
方向に向かって　歩み続けたいので　*なりたい*　として
解釈したと思います
今はそうではない、未来にはそう*なりたい*

私が試してみた訳は
I want to* be* myself
自分で*いたい　「～として存在したい」*
自分で*ありたい*
自分のありのまま持つ味を　
誰にでも変わらずに続けていきたいには
聞こえないでしょうか。
すでにそうであって、その状況を長続きさせたい


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Katzuhiko Minohara said:


> I want to* be* myself
> 自分で*いたい　「～として存在したい」 --> Unnatural, but maybe it make sense in some contexts, for example, when it is spoken by a non-native speaker, or in some lyrics. *
> 自分で*ありたい ---> ???, maybe possible, but it depends on the context.*
> 自分のありのまま持つ味を
> 誰にでも変わらずに続けていきたいには
> 聞こえないでしょうか。
> すでにそうであって、その状況を長続きさせたい* ---> *In this case, *自分のままでいたい *is a most ordinary set phrase in Japanese.


This is not logic or grammar, IMHO.
Logical or grammatical analysis might bring you nowhere or a wrong track.
You should just listen to and read a lot of Japanese in order to see native speakers' choices.
You should just remember the correct/natural patterns by native speakers.


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

ソラティドーベルマンさんの言う通りです。
有難う御座います。


----------



## graysesame

I want to be myself の訳文でしたら、自分らしくいたい　はいかがでしょうか。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

＠＃１３：　いいと思います。


自分らしくいたい is natural and 現代口語.
自分らしくありたい is natural and 文語, which might fit for a lofty slogan, tattoo, lyrics and so on.

If ggrasy.ソフィー actually carves the letters on their skin, there will be another problem: which to choose, kanji or katakana.
自分らしくいたい or 自分らしく居たい or じぶんらしくいたい
自分らしくありたい or 自分らしく在りたい or 自分らしく有りたい or じぶんらしくありたい


----------

